# Foamy stock spoiler? What was nissan thinking?



## insane_snowman (Jan 4, 2005)

im in the market for my first 240 and although the '93 240 was way overpriced at $10,000 i wanted to drive one. so i test drove it for a while and i looked it around and realized that the spoiler is a foamy material. what was nissan thinking? seriously cosmetic, wieghtless but pointless. you all hating yours too?


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

yes. (never bring this topic up again.)


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

zellx2004 said:


> yes. (never bring this topic up again.)


Lol, when I bought my 240, it needed some "modification." The first thing I removed was the stupid American flag that some jackass had put in the window. Then I removed the retarded spoiler. My car looks way better now. If I was harder core, I would shave the wiper too, but the wiper is functional, so it stays for now. I was going to attach the spoiler as a joke to my buddy's Pontiac, but even the worst Nissan parts don't deserve that fate.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

its the metal clips that shit me


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Joel said:


> its the metal clips that shit me


Metal clips on what?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

$10k for a 93 240sx? That must be heavily modified or a mistake.


----------



## insane_snowman (Jan 4, 2005)

kaptainkrollio said:


> $10k for a 93 240sx? That must be heavily modified or a mistake.


It wasn't modded at all, bone stock and even though i didn't want to buy it..i looked interested so the dealer would let me drive it and i found a couple things wrong with it, exhaust leak in the manifold (dont know how that happened) busted antenna, indicator lights stuck on. it should be worth like 4-5 Gs..but i had a blast driving though!


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

insane_snowman said:


> It wasn't modded at all, bone stock and even though i didn't want to buy it..i looked interested so the dealer would let me drive it and i found a couple things wrong with it, exhaust leak in the manifold (dont know how that happened) busted antenna, indicator lights stuck on. it should be worth like 4-5 Gs..but i had a blast driving though!


No, a 92 with those problems is worth like 2-3 thosand, if even. One with those problems woudn't go for $1500 where I live.


----------



## skarpenz (Nov 27, 2004)

im part of the 'sub 2K' club 

i only paid 1900 for my POS 240


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

skarpenz said:


> im part of the 'sub 2K' club
> 
> i only paid 1900 for my POS 240


I'm also part of that club, mine was also $1900, lol. '89, perfect body, good interior, 93k miles, 5 speed, sound system, FOAMY SPOILER.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Got you both beat. $250.00 for a 89 240 coupe with a hole in the KA. not a scratch on the car. no dent's no rust nothing. Only thing that makes me mad, was that they left the windows down. now i have a moldy smelling car. But its an auto. 


right now, my current investment into the 240 is around $800 with a SR20DE engine. Now all i need is the wiring done. :loser:


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

bridrive55 said:


> Metal clips on what?


The spoiler - thats the cause of all the rust issues. The clips rust and infects the boot lid.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

zellx2004 said:


> Got you both beat. $250.00 for a 89 240 coupe with a hole in the KA. not a scratch on the car. no dent's no rust nothing. Only thing that makes me mad, was that they left the windows down. now i have a moldy smelling car. But its an auto.
> 
> 
> right now, my current investment into the 240 is around $800 with a SR20DE engine. Now all i need is the wiring done. :loser:


 lol got everyone beat 150 for the 90 240 gotta replace the motor but it drove home and even lasted a few days and then blew but easily fixed


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

Well, About the Price thing, in my opinion at the time, I paid a little too much for my 240... 1991 240SX SE Hatchback With HICAS.
The Car was bought new, driven for 3 years by a guy I knew, he then sold it to his mother when he bought his 300ZX. The Lady continued the ownership of the car, kept it indoors every day of it's life until the day I bought it.
It had 160,000 KM on it! :thumbup: .
I may have paid $6000 Canadian for it, but anything that has gone wrong with the car, I've been able to fix myself.
Here's The List For One Year:
1. Spark Plugs Replaced.
2. Rear Spoiler Removed, replaced with Duct Tape...Damn Holes...
3. 2 Small Holes in Upper frame treated, welded, and Rust Protected.
4. Replaced Front Swaybar Links.
5. Replaced Headlights.
6. Replaced Brake Light.
7. Shaved Antenna, and removed Duct tape, filled in any holes in the trunk with welded in plate, body work on all dents, and imperfections.
8. $150 Paint Job, does the Job.
9. Cone Air Filter, Fart Cannon Exhaust.
10. New Battery.
11. Saving for a new starter.
12. In the process of removing all interior Trim, rust sealing, interior panels, and floor.
13. Removed rear wiper and motor, eventually going to fill in the hole.
14. More to come! :cheers:


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

Also, in retrospect, i did pay too much for the car, but that's just more reason not to sell it, cause i'll never get nearly the value that I have invested in it.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Haha, you welded on the trunk? I just used a fiberglass sheet. Next time you could save the money and invest in one of my Z32 brake kits! Lol, maybe I'll give you $25 off if you buy a set in the next two weeks.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Joel said:


> The spoiler - thats the cause of all the rust issues. The clips rust and infects the boot lid.


So true. I had to replace vast ammounts of the metal with fiberglass sheet. Good thing living in Minnesota makes you a rust removal genius. 99% of body work here is rust removal, because I live right next to Lake Superior and we get "lake effect snow." This year it snowed for two days straight... Over 3 feet of snow! They DUMP the streets with 80 billion tons of salt, so you can almost watch your car turn from iron to iron oxide. Yuck!


----------

